# Simple and Easy Spare Ribs Que



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Start with this:






Trim the fat and remove the flat.  Smoke and use the flat in the beans:





Marry a beautiful lady who is also the best rib membrane remover and let her do it:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Add the rub, sliced oranges, warp and refrigerate overnight:





Next day add more rub, yellow mustard for the bark and into the pit:





Six hours later:





On the board:





And hmmm hmmmm hmmmm so good.



*


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2012)

And ya did it again,SS!  Looks sensational!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 16, 2012)

Que?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks fabulous


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2012)

HA!  I had my drool rag ready this time!  Love the Q porn.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 17, 2012)

I just had my first tummy grumble of the day.  Somehow I think toast and coffee is not going to be satisfying.


----------



## letscook (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh goodness they look good - Have Mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 17, 2012)

If those ribs were anywhere near as great tasting, as they are great looking, you have missed your calling.  But you can remedy that.  Just move to Sault Ste. Marie, MI, up here in the prettiest land on the planet, and open up your rib joint.  I'll buy.  And I suspect, everyone in the two Saults will buy as well.

Those look fabulous.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 17, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Just move to Sault Ste. Marie, MI, up here in the prettiest land on the planet,
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Does it snow in Sault Ste. Marie, MI?  

If so I must assumed it gets to cold for us but thanks for the offer.

Thanks all for the more than kind comments from all.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love spare ribs!!!! Those look devine.


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 17, 2012)

We use a similar method except that it's the man that I married that is the expert rib membrane remover.  They look super yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh, pork porn, my favorite.  Shrek wants me to take a stab at those...told him he needed to get me a smoker...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, pork porn, my favorite.  Shrek wants me to take a stab at those...told him he needed to get me a smoker...



See, you spent all of that virtual money on your snow delivery system, when you could have been buying a premium smoker.  Silly ogress.

Seriously, SS ribs set the standard on DC.  Makes me want a smoker too.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Palladini (Jul 30, 2014)

As I wipe the drool off of my keyboard, I say good Job.


----------

